# Bezel Insert



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just wondering how tricky is it to replace the bezel insert on my bullhead, ive seen some namely jasonm's and has what looks like a brand new one on it .ive found them for sale - so how much work is it to do and how far would you go restoring a watch ,i quite like the originality of mine but would like it looking slightly better than it is i.e. the hour markers are not very noticable .










im still after a brown version too found a nice example on the bay but they go for silly money sometimes dont they.

any advice on my problem greatfully accepted.

many thanks

jason.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jason,

I'm sure with abit of practise the bezel insert could be removed and a aftermarket fitted. Sometimes with aftermarkets the bezel insert will need to be finely sanded on the outer edge.

Regs

Bry


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

bry1975 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I'm sure with abit of practise the bezel insert could be removed and a aftermarket fitted. Sometimes with aftermarkets the bezel insert will need to be finely sanded on the outer edge.
> 
> ...


any ideas as to how it comes off ,is it stuck on ?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Bezel insert most likely a transitional fit so pressed in. Not familiar with the model myself but shouldn't be impossible.

Regs

Bry


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im going to order one i think then find someone to fit it ,if i do it itll end up wonkey or broken or worse,

thanks

jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jase, the ebay bullhead 'inserts' are stickers, true original bezels come complete, ie the metal bezel with tachymetre scale attached, I was very lucky to find one of these for my watch  Like you say though, you will sacrifice originality for legibility, I doubt that the old insert/sticker will come off without any damage....


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

There's a bunch of (6138-0030, 6138 'Bullhead' ) them on the bay at the moment.

I've replaced a number of them on chrono's etc. The bezel is not difficult to remove

with a good case back opener and the insert will generally pop out.

If you look carefully with a loupe around the case side of the bezel you may see a

small flattened area where you can get the blade of the case back opener between the bezel

and the case of the watch.

Good luck.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Jase, the ebay bullhead 'inserts' are stickers, true original bezels come complete, ie the metal bezel with tachymetre scale attached, I was very lucky to find one of these for my watch  Like you say though, you will sacrifice originality for legibility, I doubt that the old insert/sticker will come off without any damage....


cheers jase thats where i was getting confused .i can see on the watch that it is prized off from by the 6 oclock marker but the ones on the bay clearly look flimsy at best. do me a favour and stop showing youre one it makes me want to pimp my watch either that or sell it to me .

many thanks

confused of cardiff


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Reading Alexus's post it would seem that they are inserts like the divers, that makes it easier then...

Roy changed mine and remarked that it was on really really tight and needed proper tools, I expect thats because mine was so 'new' and tight....

Fraid its not for sale


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:blink: Jammie Git, Mr Miller always gets the bestuns


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Reading Alexus's post it would seem that they are inserts like the divers, that makes it easier then...
> 
> Roy changed mine and remarked that it was on really really tight and needed proper tools, I expect thats because mine was so 'new' and tight....
> 
> Fraid its not for sale


thats one of the best ive seen fair play its immaculate makes mine look as if its been sleeping rough . i think ill leave it as it is and concentrate on getting a really good brown one .


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok bezel insert arrived from hk today ,so being impatient i decided to pop the bezel off and couldnt believe how easy it was to get off .

ive had the glass off and given it a quick clean ,so put it all back together and went to squeeze on the bezel couldnt do it ,so took it to a local watch repairer who put it on their press and they couldnt do it .

ive now got an envelope of pieces , ive got another option tomorrow theres a seiko repiarer in town ill take it to .if they cant do it .

what are my options.

handfisted of cardiff.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bugger....

The press is really the best way to do it I think....

Roy did say that getting my new bezel on was difficult.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Bugger....
> 
> The press is really the best way to do it I think....
> 
> Roy did say that getting my new bezel on was difficult.....


i was stood in the jewellers thinking yeah ive been told this would happen ,if i cant get it done locally do you think roy would do mine?

jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Of course he would 

Drop him a email or give him a ring


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

As a rule of thumb I would never take a collectors watch into a local jeweller ...They're usually only fit for battery changes


----------

